# ***Euro Enginuity's Customers Car Thread***



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm putting this thread together to show case the Air Lift installs we have done along with the Air Lift installs our customers have done. Feel free to add your own pictures if you got your Air Lift parts from us. Thank you for all your orders. We appreciate the support. :thumbup: 

*Drew's Mk4* 

















*Ray's Mk4* 

















*Matt's B6 S4 wagon* 

























*Little Johns C6 A6* 

















*Kevin's B6 S4* 

























*Kat's Farenheight* 

































*Christian's Beetle* 

















*Chris's TT Quattro* 

















*Rafael's Mk3 Harlequin *


----------



## war.monkey (Nov 4, 2011)

not bad little man


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2012)

:wave: Thanks.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Bagged the second time around with my management coming from you guys. V2 :thumbup:


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks mang


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

Here's my wagon on Airlift V2 I got from you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2012)

Mmmmmmm wagon. Very nice. :thumbup:


----------

